
“Pink Slime” Libel Case of Beef Industry vs. ABC Going to Jury Trial - 6stringmerc
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/abc-news-braces-57-billion-pink-slime-trial-heart-trump-country-1009269
======
6stringmerc
Really, this could be quite massive:

> _It 's a sum so great that The Walt Disney Co., parent of ABC, has included
> this lawsuit — and no other lawsuit — in 10-Q reports to shareholders filed
> with the Securities & Exchange Commission. That means Disney sees the
> outcome as potentially "material" to its bottom line._

